# phpinfo.php not showing



## Jennaaus (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi there,

ive just installed MySQL, and PHP on my mac and everything was working fine and i could view phpinfo.php on my local server, however now that i have created a database and started putting tables in it with mysql, i cant now view phpinfo it comes up with: Safari cant open the page http://localhost/phpinfo.php because it could not connect to the server localhost.

does anyone know how to solve this?

im a programming beginner!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 9, 2006)

Dumb question I know, but are you sure that "Personal Web Sharing" is enabled in the "Sharing" pane of the System Preferences?

If so, does http://127.0.0.1/phpinfo.php work?  Also, where are you storing your files... in /Users/<your_username>/Sites or in /Library/WebServer/Documents?


----------



## Jennaaus (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks for that! i didnt have personal web sharing ticked! told you i was a beginner!!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 9, 2006)

Yeah, that's a tricky one sometimes... even though you're not really "sharing" your web page (since you're only using it locally), it still has to be enabled -- that "Personal Web Sharing" option starts the Apache web server, which is needed to access local pages via a web browser.

Glad to hear that fixed it!


----------

